# GOSH COSMETICS HAIR DYE - PEROXIDE IN THE CONDITIONER!



## mayakarenina

Hi everyone,

I feel compelled to share my disgusting and revolting experience with you all.  My mother recently purhased a box of GOSH Hair Dye.  I do not dye my hair, because I have alopecia.  I started growing my hair when I found out (it was previosly very short), because I don't want to deal with visible patches in my hair.  So, in trying to keep good care of my hair, I stopped dying it.

I used the CONDITIONER that comes in the GOSH hair dye box, because I find that the conditioners that come with hair dye are very moisturizing.  When I started to apply it, I noticed a stench, but gave them the benefit of the doubt, so I continued.  When I applied it, it felt stiff, stripped and clumpy - that feeling you have when you wash out hair dye.  At that point, I knew there was a mistake.  I re-conditioned and rinsed it out thoroughly.  As the day progressed, I started to notice that my hair WAS TURNING ORANGE, and was feeling crispy and dry.  I havent dyed my hair in about 5 years, and have complete virgin hair.  My profile pic shows the discoloration.

I tried to write and tweet them with no avail.  PLEASE DO NOT BUY GOSH PRODUCTS.  This is clearly indicative of what kind of company they are.


----------



## divadoll

Are you sure you used the correct packet?


----------



## mayakarenina

I honestly wish it were a mistake, but I checked the tube about a hundred times.  Besides, the other tube is sealed, you have to puncture it to use it, so there's no way i was mistaken.  I'm going to post a video on youtube testing out the "conditioner".


----------



## divadoll

I hope you contact the company!


----------



## Melissa Miller

I recently purchased a box of Gosh hair dye as well, and as soon as I read your warning I checked my box. The tube that needs punctured is labeled Hair Color Cream and is actually the active tube of color within the box of dye. It is sealed and needs to be punctured so that the active chemicals aren't exposed to air and oxidize. It is also a silver color of tube and has step 1 listed on it. The conditioner that is sent in the box is black in color, is labeled step 3 Cream Conditioner and does not need to be punctured to use. I think you mixed up the tubes.


----------

